

Javascript QR code scanner - asbjornenge
http://www.asbjornenge.com/jsqrcode-scanner/

======
asbjornenge
Dug up an old hack I had laying around in response to a question on
stackoverflow. Makes for a fun demo :-)

<https://github.com/asbjornenge/jsqrcode-scanner>

